# Posting Pictures that are in the SM Gallery



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are the steps on how to post a picture that you have stored in the Spoiled Maltese Gallery:
1) Open the gallery and *click on the thumbnail* pictures (the small version of the picture). This will open the picture in its larger version. Here is a picture of the gallery in the thumbnail view.

*SEE POST #10 IN THIS THREAD FOR UPDATED INSTRUCTIONS:*










2) Now with the large picture up, *right-click* on it and select *Properties*. In the Properties window highlight the address of the picture (the area inside the red square below) and copy the link (Edit/Copy or Ctrl-C).









3) Now go back to the post you want the picture in. Place the cursor where you want the picture to be and click on the IMG button.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

4) In the window that comes up right-click and select paste.









5) If this is the only picture you want to post in the post click on Add Reply or Post New Topic. If you want more pictures in your post then repeat the steps 1-4.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Kristi, when I double-click I don't get that same pull down menu???


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Aug 8 2005, 11:47 AM
> *Kristi, when I double-click I don't get that same pull down menu???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88292*


[/QUOTE]
I guess it is a single click to bring up the large picture. If the picture is already big then you can just right click on that one.

Edit: You want to right click on the picture that only has that picture on the screen. You don't want to be in the gallery. If you right-click on that gallery picture then in your post the picture will be small like the thumbnail in the gallery. If you right-click on the larger version that is the size the picture will be in your post. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Question.... Can I upload little .gif files such as new smilies or small animated gifs in SM gallery to use once a while in my posts? I couldn't find a place to do that. I can upload pictures of Sparkey in the Gallery but I really didn't want to upload the smilies in the same album mixed with Sparkey. I see some people have those animations under " pictures used in forum " section but I can't find how I can do that. Is there a fee for this option?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Question.... Can I upload little .gif files such as new smilies or small animated gifs in SM gallery to use once a while in my posts? I couldn't find a place to do that. I can upload pictures of Sparkey in the Gallery but I really didn't want to upload the smilies in the same album mixed with Sparkey. I see some people have those animations under " pictures used in forum " section but I can't find how I can do that. Is there a fee for this option?[/B]


What I do with my smileys and animations is upload them to Image Cave and then copy and paste the EZCode in an email which I send to myelf and then I have a folder called SM Smileys and it is quick and easy to get the code for them.

Image Cave Free Hosting


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> What I do with my smileys and animations is upload them to Image Cave and then copy and paste the EZCode in an email which I send to myelf and then I have a folder called SM Smileys and it is quick and easy to get the code for them.
> 
> Image Cave Free Hosting[/B]


Thank you for the link. I think I might just do that. Good idea with emailing yourself, I never thought of that







I thought SM also have something like this but this will do.
Thanks


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Sorry, try as I may I just don't understand. Will never be able to post pictures of my baby because instructions cannot be made simple enough for me to understand. I do envy those who can do all this stuff on their PCs. I make a dang good living transcribing medical notes, but that is with a program any idiot--even me--can understand. Been doing this for 10 years, but other than this particular transcription program, it's simply beyond me. Thanks for trying, though.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 2 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718328


> QUOTE (samsonsmom @ Apr 19 2006, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=179096





> Sorry, try as I may I just don't understand. Will never be able to post pictures of my baby because instructions cannot be made simple enough for me to understand. I do envy those who can do all this stuff on their PCs. I make a dang good living transcribing medical notes, but that is with a program any idiot--even me--can understand. Been doing this for 10 years, but other than this particular transcription program, it's simply beyond me. Thanks for trying, though.
> 
> Samsonsmom[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (samsonsmom @ Apr 19 2006, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=179096


> Sorry, try as I may I just don't understand. Will never be able to post pictures of my baby because instructions cannot be made simple enough for me to understand. I do envy those who can do all this stuff on their PCs. I make a dang good living transcribing medical notes, but that is with a program any idiot--even me--can understand. Been doing this for 10 years, but other than this particular transcription program, it's simply beyond me. Thanks for trying, though.
> 
> Samsonsmom[/B]


Would some one please update the instructuons for posting from the gallery. Obviously something has changed since they were first published - I get an "Explorer User Prompt" window when I click on the "Insert Image" button. Also, when I copied the URL into the "Explorer User Prompt" window thenclick on the "Image button" I get the URL where the pic should be. :smilie_tischkante: 

In short I'm either very lost or having a long senior moment! :yucky:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 3 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718334


> Would some one please update the instructuons for posting from the gallery. Obviously something has changed since they were first published - I get an "Explorer User Prompt" window when I click on the "Insert Image" button. Also, when I copied the URL into the "Explorer User Prompt" window thenclick on the "Image button" I get the URL where the pic should be. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> In short I'm either very lost or having a long senior moment! :yucky:[/B]


I went into your gallery, and copied the 'Image Link' .... lets see if it works ...










Ok, so when you click on your picture in your gallery, on the right hand side, there are links to copy ... highlight & copy the 'Image Link' ...

[attachment=47806:gallery.jpg]


then come back to your post, and use the 'Insert Image' icon 

[attachment=47804:insert_image.jpg]

Then paste the link into the box ..

[attachment=47805aste_link.jpg]

I'm pretty crap at giving instructions ... so I hope I haven't confused you!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you so much for the new instructions. I WAS doing it right and didn't know it. The new screens will help others in the future. I'm sure everyone new will be grateful for the time you took to do this!


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Lexi's Mom @ Aug 8 2005, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=88291


> 4) In the window that comes up right-click and select paste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



***
Thank you so much. Your instructions really helped me. I have been having so much trouble


----------

